# LYF USB theater giving 1/4 speed after updating APN!



## shijilt (Aug 27, 2016)

I used to get 600KBps in LYF flame 4 handset with Jio.
If I tether that device with my PC using a USB cable, I get a speed of 2.4-3 MBps.
I bought this Flame 4 only to get faster internet in PC.
recently I had issues with YouTube video not properly loading in Jio, made a complaint, a technician called and told me to modify the APN settings.
APN type was "default,supl" he told me to change it into "default,supl,xcap"

Now I am getting 2MBps speed in phone, and less than  600KBps speed in PC!!

How is it possible?

I have restarted my PC, factory rest my phone, nothing change.
Tried via WiFi tether, speed is slower @ 3xx KBps

I didn't made any changes to my PC to get this slower speed!


MBps = Mega Byte
KBps = Kilo Byte

Update: The issue is solved without changing any settings fro today morning!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 27, 2016)

Try changing the APN back to the first one.


----------



## shijilt (Aug 27, 2016)

I did factory reset the phone, it reset the APN

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Try changing the APN back to the first one.



I did factory reset the phone, it reset the APN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 28, 2016)

These speeds you are getting are not speedtest results by any chance?If yes then try downloading some big setup file from microsoft site on both pc & mobile using chrome to compare speeds.


----------



## shijilt (Aug 28, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> These speeds you are getting are not speedtest results by any chance?If yes then try downloading some big setup file from microsoft site on both pc & mobile using chrome to compare speeds.



It took 5 minutes to download a 1GB file when the speed was 3MBps, the same link took more than 25 minutes when the speed was show 600KBps.

Actuallt the issue got solved from today morning. Without doing anything!


----------

